# Diesel B-11 is this rare?



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Diesel B-11, is this rare?Value?*

I own an 1985 nissan B-11 with a Cd17 diesel and just wanted to know everyone elses opinion on this...its only mod for now is an open element 
filter..if u do reply thanks..


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Diesel B-11 said:


> I own an 1985 nissan B-11 with a Cd17 diesel and just wanted to know everyone elses opinion on this...thanks if you reply


They're not too common; Haven't heard much about 'em at all.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Friggin Awesome! Diesels are the coolest thang eva!

TO quote the old man "Real Engines don't have Spark Plugs"


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i ve only seen 1 in my life actually so they must be rare as pope shit lol ... got any pic of the engine ??? id really like to see more of it as i fallowed one about 30 sec then i just ran away  psshhht..


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> i ve only seen 1 in my life actually so they must be rare as pope shit lol ... got any pic of the engine ??? id really like to see more of it as i fallowed one about 30 sec then i just ran away  psshhht..



just give me ur email and ill send u pics


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i've only seen one in my FSM. I'd add a turbo to it and it would be a nice car, diesel might be cheaper than gas for a while, but they took the sulphur out and i've heard it was killing engines faster, otherwise it should be reliable.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive never seen one but i would buy one in a heart beat. what type of mileage do you get?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Being diesel, I'd say that it'd get anywhere from the hi-40s to the lo-50s in MPG. They don't have horsepower (40-50, perhaps), but they got hella torque.

It's not that diesel is cheaper than gas, and in some places it isn't; It's that you can go farther on one gallon of diesel than you can gas, diesel vs. gas car.


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ive never seen one but i would buy one in a heart beat. what type of mileage do you get?


it gets 55 mpg right now at 129,989 at the odometer


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the hp is a bit higher, close to the e16s with a bit more torque.


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

recycled_toddler said:


> Being diesel, I'd say that it'd get anywhere from the hi-40s to the lo-50s in MPG. They don't have horsepower (40-50, perhaps), but they got hella torque.
> 
> It's not that diesel is cheaper than gas, and in some places it isn't; It's that you can go farther on one gallon of diesel than you can gas, diesel vs. gas car.




Its been tested at around 80 - 90 hp


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I pm'ed you.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

My book says [email protected] and [email protected] 
and the compression is killing me here 22.2:1


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

red_devil said:


> My book says [email protected] and [email protected]
> and the compression is killing me here 22.2:1





How much better or worse is the compression ratio caompares to your usual E16?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well the killing me part ,I was trying to be funny 
but the comp. is going to be much higher due to the fact that the diesal works on compression instead of combustion. apples and oranges to compare . Both good at one and bad at another. 

The ave. e16 will sport? 9.4:1 and the same for the GA16I the e15 is 9.0:1 and the 15et will have7.8:1
now mind you this is all stock numbers.


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

red_devil said:


> well the killing me part ,I was trying to be funny
> but the comp. is going to be much higher due to the fact that the diesal works on compression instead of combustion.
> 
> The ave. e16 will sport? 9.4:1 and the same for the GA16I the e15 is 9.0:1 and the 15et will have7.8:1
> now mind you this is all stock numbers.




oh lol thanx for the info


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

The high compression of a diesel engine generates a lot of heat in the combustion chamber (What little there is of it!); Like a spark in the gas variant, an injector sprays diesel fuel into a prechamber at the right time, which ignites from the compression heat and produces that 'clack!' that drives that piston down. The spray timing can be advanced, relative to the crank angle, in order to produce the higher RPMs (Via the injection pump, which the accelerator pedal is connected to), much like a spark advance on a gas engine. And that's how the diesel works, kiddies. You're dismissed


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Ever considered going to *Greasel*? For those who don't know, Rudi Diesel designed diesel engines to run on vegetable oil. With a little modification, they still can...

Hit up your local KFC for their used fryer fat and ride for free!


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> Ever considered going to *Greasel*? For those who don't know, Rudi Diesel designed diesel engines to run on vegetable oil. With a little modification, they still can...
> 
> Hit up your local KFC for their used fryer fat and ride for free!




for this "greasel" in order to work i need to instal prewarmers and metal fuel piping which i bet will cost a bundle.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

no not really. I have a buddy that is making bio-diesel. and he's got to the point that it costs him to make it for .60 a gal. and it runs better,cleaner in his engine.


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

red_devil said:


> no not really. I have a buddy that is making bio-diesel. and he's got to the point that it costs him to make it for .60 a gal. and it runs better,cleaner in his engine.



Oh yeah ill try my hand at making bio diesle then


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Go Diesel brothah!
I have an 81 Toyoduh diesel pickup. Gets around 50 mpg empty or loaded. It's so long between fillups that alot of times the fuel goes bad. The block is cracked and the rings are gone but it keeps on going - slow. Just add oil and water lol. It just turned 150,000. The thing has torqu up the ying yang. Can't remember the last time I used first gear. Right now I use it to store the community cherry picker. At least till there's room in the garage.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Think about it...you can save all that fried chicken grease, strain it and ergo!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

A least wiht chicken grease the thing won't reak but have a pleasant smell and you might be albe to get a gig with kfc as a promoter think of eveyone behind you smelling kfc you know some are going to stop by on the way home lol


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> A least wiht chicken grease the thing won't reak but have a pleasant smell and you might be albe to get a gig with kfc as a promoter think of eveyone behind you smelling kfc you know some are going to stop by on the way home lol


LOL... It does't reak. and the best type he has found is from a steak house. premo stuff!!!


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.greasel.com has bolt on greasel kits for almost any machine. DO IT!


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> http://www.greasel.com has bolt on greasel kits for almost any machine. DO IT!


thats cool,ill stick withthe usual pump diesel for now


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Me too. I dont wanna put ANY money into this old truck. If I do, I'm sure it will have a catostrophic breakdown. Paid $300 for it 10 years ago and put 60kmi on it without any serious repairs.


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> Me too. I dont wanna put ANY money into this old truck. If I do, I'm sure it will have a catostrophic breakdown. Paid $300 for it 10 years ago and put 60kmi on it without any serious repairs.




what kind of engine is i your truck?


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Value?*

does anyone know the value if this car?


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know anything about diesel nissans, but around here this summer, anything with a 4cylinder diesel engine is fetching over $1,000 (sometimes twice or more that) if it runs. And those are early 80's diesels from back when they were slow and noisy. Demand is way outstripping supply since no one sells new diesels in the US except VW.

And as for running dino-diesel to keep anything from breaking -- the new low sulpher diesel you can buy has a reputation for rapidly destroying injection pumps due to low lubricity. Might want to add at least a little biodiesel to fix that.....


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

That Diesel was very common in the early 80's here in California, They were the CD-17, LD-20 and the LD-28. None had Stock Turbos.

There is still to this day a NISSAN DIESEL engine company located in the central valley in California, they stock all these engines Brand New in the crates complete and they have some of the 30,000 mile motors, plus they have all the parts. The same exact engine is used in marine vehicles, forklifts, field pumps and many other things.

What is amazing about these engines is that they are pretty much indestructible, BUT the 6-volt NGK glow plugs do not last long. Be sure to replace the rubber cogged timing belt from the crank to the injector pump every 100,000 miles. And replace the fuel filter every third oil change weather you think it needs it or not.

If maintained properly you should be able to get 750,000 miles out of it. I got 950,000 miles going on an LD-28 right now and I hope to make it a million if the CHP don’t ban it from the highway with as much smoke that it is putting out right now. “Blow by”

The highest priced item under that hood is the alternator. Because Diesel engines produce no vacuum you might note that there is a vacuum pump mounted to the back of the alternator. The typical rebuilt is over $500.

As for the issue with the new Diesel fuel vs. the injector pump, go to your local grocery store and pick up a bottle of Wesson oil and put two tablespoons in with each fill up. This will be enough to keep the impeller shaft in the injector pump from going bad. I got that tip from the highway construction workers.


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice info!! Any idea how much a new CD17 or LD20 costs? BTW, my mitsubishi diesel truck has the same vacuum-pump-on-the-alternator design. Seems a bit silly to me to permanently bond the vacuum pump to an expensive electrical device so if either one fails you've got to replace both. VW put the vacuum pump on the distributor shaft instead (since they don't need it on the diesel engine, but it's the same block basically as the gas version)


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Last one I bought was a LD-20 which was the 30,000 mile engine for $1250 back in 2000 nad it had everything on it.

The price today? Beat's the **** out of me, however here is a link you can copy and paste to your browser and look them all up for yourselfs. They also carry the transmissions because I know the gear ratio is different.

I also know that the LD-20 is a direct drop in for the 720 hardbody PU and everything will line up. The only thing you have to do is remove the cat converter, change the fuel system over to diesel and flush it and drop the rear end and turn it around, otherwise you will have 1 forward gear and 5 reverse gears. 

http://www.jescoweb.com/


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> drop the rear end and turn it around, otherwise you will have 1 forward gear and 5 reverse gears.


Hah hah. Didn't consider different engines rotating different ways. Good it's a rear wheel drive...


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

> CD-17, LD-20 and the LD-28. None had Stock Turbos


the Cd17 had a stock turbo in the nissan serena van and the nissan stanza in russia if you can understand russian then search CD17T on google and you will find it


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe I should rephrase that, None had turbo's in the US when they left the dealers lot. They could be added later


----------



## ThumpinPulsar (Aug 3, 2005)

So what if I wanted to drop one into my 89 B12 Pulsar? which engine would work? I REALLY love diesel engines


----------

